# HELP! I need some serious work related advice!



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I work for a medium/small company as a salesman, about 40% of my annual salary comes from quarterly commissions on my sales. Up until about a year ago at the end of a quarter I would submit a report indicating what my commission should be, about 6 months ago my boss says that I no longer have to submit that report...it will be done for me and until now everything has been fine and I would get my commission check a couple weeks after the report had been submitted.

At the end of June I asked my boss to send me a copy of what he was submitting for me to be paid on and it was a few hundred dollars short of what I had calculated. I called my boss to discuss the problems and even seen one of my accounts that he had assigned to HIMSELF, I asked about that and he said "I guess I screwed up, I don't want to delay us getting our checks so I'll just pay you that amount out of my own pocket". Well, after a month I finally get my check two weeks ago today and it is about $1500 short from even what he said I would be getting paid on! I jump on the phone to call him and tell him my money is a bit short, he said that his was also! I asked what the problem was and he said he did not know but he would get to the root of it by Monday. So Tuesday I call him and he said he had not gotten around to it yet... the following Wednesday he says (via email) he still has not gotten around to it yet but would get it done by the end of that day.

OK, here is the biggest problem...it's been two weeks now and he will not answer my phone calls, voice messages, email or text messages. I still have no resolution or answer as to why my check was short.

The only person above my boss is the owner of the company, he handles issues like a third grader so if I call him I'll basically be committing political suicide and I estimate my boss would make my life a living hell!

How can I handle this when I can't get my boss to communicate with me?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Go knock on his office door or call the payroll department yourself!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

yep. Knock on the door. Messing around with someones $ is a big problem. Best way to loose a good employee. Best of luck and hope that this is resolved soon. Never mess with $. Make it right and employees will have respect and loyalty. Thats it. Been there.

By the way, what do you sell? Maybe I need something or know someone who does. Keep it in the fam ya know


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Hope you get it right. It's a hard call. You in the Lufkin office?


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Hopefully you have some things in writing. Otherwise, if he's a shiester, it'll be your word against his. I've been there and done that. Never got what was promised to me...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

The first thing that I would do is commit all communication to email and save it. Then I would do as has been suggested, and knock on his door to make the problem a bit more immediate. 
Failing in that, you'll have to take it to the 3rd grader. Good luck.:shamrock::smile:


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

go in person, face to face time

I had a similar problem once, the boss man paid me to much on one paycheck, on the next paycheck he paid me way to little, even less than with the previous overpayment taken into consideration. When I brought this to his attention, he said why didn't yous say anything the week I overpaid you, I replied one mistake I can handle, two in a row is to much.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

As a business owner I would say go face to face. Not with your panties in a knot but calm and just have a good visit with him letting him know that you would like to find out whats going on. Do not go around him.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Face to face*

People tend to wear a different mask when face to face than they do behind a keyboard.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Does it sound to anyone else like the boss may be claiming the commissions for himself?
You definately need to go see him face to face.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Key his car. That'll fix it!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Do your home work before you go knock on the door and sit down with your boss face to face. Have a list of questions in your head to get answered and do not get side tracked. If this does not work, have another pow wow with both bosses face to face. Still no answers after this, move on!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

You may want to compare withholdings on this bonus with withholdings on a previous bonus. Compare as percentages to make sure that withholdings didn't change. If they did, that would have caused you and the boss to get less.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Does it sound to anyone else like the boss may be claiming the commissions for himself?
> You definately need to go see him face to face.


This is kind of what I am getting out of it.
I would confront him face to face and then follow up with the account(or whomever makes the checks) to make sure what was agreed on is being followed through. If things keep being delayed after face-face, then I would let him know that you plan on having legal actions implemented. I know it doesnt want to come to a lawyer being involved, makes thing uptight in the office, but a dollar is a dollar and they have been holding on to yours way to long.
Good Luck to ya!


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

See there.......If you belonged to a labor union you would be able to file a grievience, and have all those union "goons and thugs" on your side. By the time they finished with your chicken **** boss, you would own the company and he would be working for you.
As it is now, you have no representation. "Taxation without Representation" in the words of a long gone hero.
You know......you would think that the longer that time went along, people would become smarter, but I firmly believe that people like Jefferson, Franklin, Washington,(no, not Lincoln) were much more intelliegent that the people we have in office today.

Tinman


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Have a face to face. If that doesn't get you the agreed upon rate, go the the 3rd grader with a lawyer. If he is "stealing" accounts and there is a paper trail make some copies and have them ready.
Get yo money pimpin'

BTW, the only things unions ahve ever done for me was take money outta my pocket.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

tinman said:


> See there.......If you belonged to a labor union you would be able to file a grievience, and have all those union "goons and thugs" on your side. By the time they finished with your chicken **** boss, you would own the company and he would be working for you.
> As it is now, you have no representation. "Taxation without Representation" in the words of a long gone hero.
> You know......you would think that the longer that time went along, people would become smarter, but I firmly believe that people like Jefferson, Franklin, Washington,(no, not Lincoln) were much more intelliegent that the people we have in office today.
> 
> Tinman


Yeah, but if he was in a union 25% of his potential pay would be going to the union. So, he is better off not in a union in the long run. If you say BS, who do you think pays the union "goons and thugs"... UNION MEMBERS. That money could be your salary.

I would face him and state your problem.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

If you have it in writing what your commission is ssupposed to be based on you can take that to the Texas Workforce Commission, but it must be in writing or a company policy. Keep all your e-mails and have a talk with him. Ask him for the paper work he turned in to compare it with what you have. He probably turns his paper work in to payroll. You may want to talk to them also. Keep anything you have in writing. E-mail copies to your personal e-mail address. Best of luck, I have been shafted before.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Right is right and wrong is wrong, I say man up and hit that office and demand an explanation without being too confrontational.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I was in a hurry to get out the door when I posted awhile ago, I had to take my dog in for a checkup!

Here is what I forgot to say..

My office is here in the Houston area, Corporate office and boss are in Dallas.

Boss is one of those people that everyone says "One day, that sucker is going to go postal...he is WEIRD! He has been married for 15 years ahs had a girl on the side for the last couple of years and he has been saying "When my daughter (age 12) is out of school I am divorcing this Bitc* and moving on"...well, his wife got pregnant and had another child thus ruining his plans! He stayed with the wife a couple months and then moved out...now his girlfriend is rejecting him and he is OFF THE WALL NUTS right now!

He has been pretty cool all the years I have worked there but I can't figure him out right now. Even some of his customers call me and say "Why won't this guy return my calls?"

At this point I am wondering if he has not assigned himself some of my accounts on paper. Since I don't know what I got paid on I don't have a clue!

And Tinman....I never seen a sales person in a Union and I personally would not EVER be involved with a Union.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> I was in a hurry to get out the door when I posted awhile ago, I had to take my dog in for a checkup!
> 
> Here is what I forgot to say..
> 
> ...


One of two things is going on here Trod. Either he is letting his personal problems intervere at the office and is being slow to correct his errors, or as you feared, he is giving himself loans to subsidize his poor life choices at your expense. If the latter is true, it would certainly explain the delays in answering your inquiries and correcting the errors. 
I wouldn't assume the worst just yet though. Just keep all of your electronic corespondance and paperwork in case this guy implodes.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Face to face in Dallas ASAP...Retired sales manager speaking here...


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll add my 2 cents.

I would talk face to face with the boss. Calmly explain there has been a problem with the last couple of commission checks. As a result, you will resume submitting a report to resolve the problem. Tell him you know he is in support of resolving the problem to allow you to focus on your real job - selling to make money for the company. Explain to him you know he's under a great deal of pressure and the home situation may be spilling over to work and you want to help any way you can. You are giving him a graceful exit from a difficult situation. THIS IS KEY TO A SOLUTION ACCEPTABLE TO ALL PARTIES. Do not pose any of this as a question. Make it a statement. You will be providing your report whether he agrees or not. If he chooses to ignore your report, then you have more documentation and ammunition. Document every discussion and print every email for your records.

Unless you are committed to leaving this job, tread lightly. Use the 3rd grader as a last resort.


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

bowed up said:


> This is kind of what I am getting out of it.
> I would confront him face to face and then follow up with the account(or whomever makes the checks) to make sure what was agreed on is being followed through. If things keep being delayed after face-face, then I would let him know that you plan on having legal actions implemented. I know it doesnt want to come to a lawyer being involved, makes thing uptight in the office, but a dollar is a dollar and they have been holding on to yours way to long.
> Good Luck to ya!


I'm getting the same feeling. Good luck and make sure you save those emails.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Does it sound to anyone else like the boss may be claiming the commissions for himself?
> You definately need to go see him face to face.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

alant said:


> I'll add my 2 cents.
> 
> I would talk face to face with the boss. Calmly explain there has been a problem with the last couple of commission checks. As a result, you will resume submitting a report to resolve the problem. Tell him you know he is in support of resolving the problem to allow you to focus on your real job - selling to make money for the company. Explain to him you know he's under a great deal of pressure and the home situation may be spilling over to work and you want to help any way you can. You are giving him a graceful exit from a difficult situation. THIS IS KEY TO A SOLUTION ACCEPTABLE TO ALL PARTIES. Do not pose any of this as a question. Make it a statement. You will be providing your report whether he agrees or not. If he chooses to ignore your report, then you have more documentation and ammunition. Document every discussion and print every email for your records.
> 
> Unless you are committed to leaving this job, tread lightly. Use the 3rd grader as a last resort.


I like your response and this is normally the way I handle things! Heck I am usually the one that others ask for work related advice!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

alant said:


> I'll add my 2 cents.
> 
> I would talk face to face with the boss. Calmly explain there has been a problem with the last couple of commission checks. As a result, you will resume submitting a report to resolve the problem. Tell him you know he is in support of resolving the problem to allow you to focus on your real job - selling to make money for the company. Explain to him you know he's under a great deal of pressure and the home situation may be spilling over to work and you want to help any way you can. You are giving him a graceful exit from a difficult situation. THIS IS KEY TO A SOLUTION ACCEPTABLE TO ALL PARTIES. Do not pose any of this as a question. Make it a statement. You will be providing your report whether he agrees or not. If he chooses to ignore your report, then you have more documentation and ammunition. Document every discussion and print every email for your records.
> 
> Unless you are committed to leaving this job, tread lightly. Use the 3rd grader as a last resort.


Great advise and good call and good luck Trodery. You'd have more options with a great economy and job you hated. Remember, it is better to lose the battle and win the war.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Trodery,
I hope the outcome is favorable is for you. Sounds like you got some good advice. I don't frequent this forum as much as I use to, I thought you were going "Down Under". At any rate keep posting, I am curious how this unwinds.

Pods


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd record the conversation, if you do go face to face with him/them. They might say all the right things to get you out of there and then turn around and continue to abuse the privileges. 

Had this happen at my last job...he'd tell me I'd get a raise of a couple dollars an hour and I'd go back to work. Well about 3 months went by and he'd put it off and put it off...finally got an offer from another company making almost double and he came running with my raise. Still didn't come close to the new job...told him to keep it and have a good day. 

The owner asked me why I was leaving and told him they main reason...he denied it right in front of me.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> People tend to wear a different mask when face to face than they do behind a keyboard.


No way. Take this site for example.. we have... uhh... and there is... uhhh... yeah, you're right.



trodery said:


> I like your response and this is normally the way I handle things! Heck I am usually the one that others ask for work related advice!


Go to the owner, win him over... then take over your boss's job and add his accounts to yours. :biggrin:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Go to whoever is in charge of accounting, and ask them to confirm the account assignments and commisions. Arm yourself with some hard data first before any confrontations.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

You know the guy better than any of us, so you will figure out the best way to handle it.

About 20 years ago I went to the boss cause he was way behind on expenses .The meeting was set up for 4 days after Christmas. Meeting went well. He agreed he owed me the $. He left the room to get check cut and the #2 man terminated me. That was a long 4 hour drive home.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*I found this on Pimpslist... you might be qualified*

*Hey Buddy... I may have found you something so you can say "take this job and shove it!"*

*Exciting New Sales Position!!!!! (Houston)*

Date: 2009-08-14, 3:09PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [

PIMPJUICE continues its explosive growth with its new, full disclosure, "Pimpn Fo Hoes" product that allows our sales professionals to sell using the old motto: "The Booty Sells!" This approach has allowed us to sell over 1.2 billion in new booty business this last year, and has now grown our portfolio to over 21 bootyliscious billion. Our professional approach, in a less than professional competitive environment, continues to disrupt the status quo in the industry, and how booty's will be sold in the future. Therefore, we are looking for the "Best of the Best Pimps" in Sales to come grow with us. We are looking for honest, professional, hard working Pimps with straight up fly Jeeps to build with us as we hit new records never seen before in this industry.

To keep the theme of disrupting the status quo and to keep the lawdogs offa us, we firmly believe we can't fully do justice for our position with a three to four paragraph ad on a job board! Lets face it, ads are generic and sometimes deceiving. The interview and courting process in general can waste a lot of time, and quite frankly, neither of us have that luxury in today's environment and economic times. We gots to pay the rents ya know! We have dedicated an entire website that allows you to do due diligence on our company where we fully disclose what we are doing and how we do it. We ask that you leave this job board and visit our website. Once there, click on the "Pimp More" button first before reading the rest of the site. Watch a recorded conversation with our National Sales Pimp. He has been hiring in this industry for 10 years and will tell you exactly what to expect, how this industry really works, how to clean a dirty couch, how to sell the product, what you are selling, who are competitors are, how you get paid, how you earn residuals and equity on every sale, how to get tested for sexually transmitted diseases and a live look at a sale of one of our products (must be over 21 or have your over 21 cousins permission).

Last, if you do decide that you are further interested in exploring working with our organization, then you can submit your resume via our Pimpin website, or through this ad board. Once we review and approve your resume we will schedule a time for a Pimp to meet with you. As stated, we are only looking for "The Best of The Best Pimps" and those that agree we are the last place they want to "Be Pimpin"

Come Live Large Wit Us!

Visit Us Online at

www.ThePimpinServicesGroup.com

for a full explanation and conversation from our National Sales Pimp on the positions we are hiring for both in Pimpin and Pimpin Management.


Location: Houston
Pimps only. Recruiters, please don't contact this pimp poster.
Please, no collect phone calls from County about this job!
Please do not contact pimp poster about other erotic services, products or non-pimpin interests.
PostingID: isUaHo?


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Terry, I would venture to say that you have been ripped off. If he was short on his money as he says he was , it would`nt take two weeks to find the cause. I believe he has taken some of your accounts for himself . I mean, all of a sudden you don`t
have to turn in your paperwork , it will be done for you ? If that is the case , it
is nothing short of theft if you can prove it. I`m not savvy on the workings of
commission and such but I hope you can find a way to prove he got some of your accounts and shorted you. Wonder what he would say if you asked to do your own paperwork and turn it in yourself again ? Even if it were just one account or 10.00,
I would see it through to the end. Seems like this guy`s personal life is affecting his business life , yours included . Shorted 1500.00 ? I`d walk softly but if the runaround continued , kick in a door or two. Don`t let anyone take your money , he knows what`s going on .


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Having been in sales for over 20 years I'm going to say that you may want to polish off your resume. Sounds like things aren't so hunky dory in paradise. When they start doing stuff like that, and your immediate supervisor is avoiding you and won't communicate... he doesn't have a lot of swing. Meaning, he ain't got an answer for you, or at least an answer that you are going to like.

Don't know what product you are currently selling, but if you've got sales skills, you can sell anything.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Broken Femur = $1,500 +/- ............. but only if the other advise does not work. Good luck on this one Trodery, sounds slippery.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> Having been in sales for over 20 years I'm going to say that you may want to polish off your resume. Sounds like things aren't so hunky dory in paradise. When they start doing stuff like that, and your immediate supervisor is avoiding you and won't communicate... he doesn't have a lot of swing. Meaning, he ain't got an answer for you, or at least an answer that you are going to like.
> 
> Don't know what product you are currently selling, but if you've got sales skills, you can sell anything.


I agree Soap! We have both been working there for a little over six years, we always worked well together and never had any issues....I just don't get it!

Haute Pursuit...You ain't right boy!


----------



## boatpaint (May 21, 2004)

*Always assume the best, plan for the worst*

I may be off base here, but I have worked on the management side of this for years, and know very often we had issues between what we paid in commissions and what the agents thought they should have been paid.

Most of the issues came from our computer reporting system. Commission reporting on these systems works great, as long as the data in the system is accurate. Little things like a new mailing address for the customer could cause a new record to be created - and thus the wrong salesman assigned. Sometimes it would be holdbacks due to non payment or some other charge to the account that would impact the payment. We were always able to get to an agreement - with the data from both sides. Sometimes we owed an agent $$ (and their notice to us would cause us to correct something in the system) and sometimes we were actually correct!

I would suggest that you visit with who you think is appropriate and have all of your data available. You can base the meeting on the fact that you thing possibly the "system" may be generating some anomalous results, and you would like some help understanding them. In doing it that way, you present your issues as being with the computer system, and not an individual.

Then again, if they do everything manually, just ignore what I wrote and good luck!:smile:


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Trod,

You are a meticulous person. I imagine that you have all of the calculations as to what you sold and what your commission should be.

Confront your supervisor and let him know the exact dollar amount that you should have been paid and what was actually paid. Ask for a written explanation. Chances are he won't give it to you.

At that point, inform him that you are going to submit a Claim for Lost Wages with the Texas Workforce Commission to let them investigate and figure it all out. Go to the Texas Workforce Solutions office next to Kroger on Plamer Highway or the one in Alvin and ask for a Claim for Lost Wages. 

Complete the form and sign it in front of one of their staff. They will send it to Austin and TWC will investigate it from there.

I am pretty sure that your supervisor will not want to bring that type of scrutiny upon the company.

That being said, you have to remember that this is an employment at will state. He could find any reason at all to let you go after that, but would have a hard time proving that it is not retaliation for alerting the authorities to a payroll scam.

good luck

tom


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

You've gotten some real good advice here. I manage our sales force, amoung other things, most good sales guys know exactly how much commish is due them, keep very organized records etc.

DO we ever have mismatch? Yes, and usually accounting has fouled up, the sales guys KNOW what they sold to who. The accounting folks are most likely to move something into a house account, but that is why I am am there, that and I own half the company. There are always temptations, and some follks can not be trusted with others money, especially when times get hard at home.

Usual danger signs - breaking up with wife, strip bar tabs higher and more often than before, late to work and bad attitude....... all point to someone who needs a bit more scrutiny. Hope this works out for you.

If you wouldn't mind, send me a PM about what you sell, you never know.....

MM


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Trod,
> 
> You are a meticulous person. I imagine that you have all of the calculations as to what you sold and what your commission should be.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that advice Tom but I'll have to find a new job before I can do that


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Document everything on paper. Policy regarding commissions, contracts/sales written, and commissions paid past and present. Present copies to payroll in person (keep originals at home). Should you have need to seek another job, this will give you something to do in the mean time.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, after having been stewing about this issue for the last couple of weeks, on Friday I took my issue up a notch to another VP within the company, since him and my boss are fairly tight I thought some friendly nudging might prompt a response from my boss but still did not hear from him. Yesterday I made another attempt to contact my boss by leaving him a voice message requesting that he return my call, after 3 hours I called the other VP and told him still no contact, this other VP said "I'll talk to him at lunch". At 4pm yesterday after not having heard from anybody I once again call the other VP and asked if he had spoke with my boss and he replied "Yes, he said that you were number 2 on his list today to return calls.......Never received a call!!!

Just a few moments ago I sent the following message to my boss and copied the other VP...

_*I plan on driving up there tomorrow in hopes to discover something about my commission pay. Not only was it in the neighborhood of $1000 short I discovered by looking at last week's paycheck that more money was taken away from my check against my commissions.

I don't understand what is going on &*^%$ (boss's name), I have left you numerous voice mails, emails, text messages and have not had any response from you, not even the courtesy of a phone call. The last contact I had with you concerning this issue was August 5th at 9:44 am when you indicated "I will have everything sorted out by end of business, today."

I'm not trying to be difficult I would just like some answers.



*_Just moments later I received this response...

_*Stay in Houston - I'm coming to you.*_

SO........ I don't know what to expect, after tomorrow I may be looking for a new job! I have tried to be courteous and respectful but yet firm and have not gotten anywhere! I'm frustrated and ready to get this issue solved one way or the other!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

you just got fired.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> you just got fired.


Maybe so.......I have never been fired before so I really don't know!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

use this time if you have not already to email to your home everything involving this to CYA


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

trodery said:


> Maybe so.......I have never been fired before so I really don't know!


me either. hope it all works out for you in the end though.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I don't like the sound of this. Stay cool, don't say anything or do anything you will later regret.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

bill said:


> use this time if you have not already to email to your home everything involving this to CYA


x2. If you get canned your work email acct. will most likely get locked.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

where you meeting? I am sure a few of us would be there a table or two away to make sure you get the correct amount owed to you.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> where you meeting? I am sure a few of us would be there a table or two away to make sure you get the correct amount owed to you.


LOL...Even if 10 of you showed up we would still be out gunned! This guy usually carries at least a dozen guns or so in the trunk of his car and that is not an exaggeration! Oh yeah, and usually a couple swords!

I think he may moonlight as a Ninja


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

if it doesn't go well with him, i'd have to talk to an attorney unfortunately...if i could document anything said/done.

and i doubt he'd be outgunned...BTW, where is the meeting exactly (12 guns)?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The advice to copy all the data you can to your personal PC is good advice. Including the emails !


If you are asked for a favor, (like "give me 10 days", or "I'm working it all out with accounting next week") you will be "authorizing" everything, don't do it. Do not take a partial payment; do not give him another x days to explain. If he gives you a "story" you can not confirm with someone else in the company, don't accept it. He is in a jam and is desperate, don't become more of a victim that you already are. 

Wishing you the very best possible result. Maybe you will get his job since he is self destructing!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread has as much suspense as the one where the guys wife got transferred to Australia  :biggrin:

It don't sound too good buddy. Get your stuff in order just in case he doesn't want to grovel for you to stay. Snag you client contact list, past and present, while you are at it. Good luck and don't take no BS.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't know but it sounds to me like the company is on the brinke of closing its doors but I may be wrong. That's usually how it starts is shorting folks their money then they'll approach you to take a pay cut, it all sounds very bad to me..Good luck to ya and don't forget your bullet proof vest.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

trodery said:


> Well, after having been stewing about this issue for the last couple of weeks, on Friday I took my issue up a notch to another VP within the company, since him and my boss are fairly tight I thought some friendly nudging might prompt a response from my boss but still did not hear from him. Yesterday I made another attempt to contact my boss by leaving him a voice message requesting that he return my call, after 3 hours I called the other VP and told him still no contact, this other VP said "I'll talk to him at lunch". At 4pm yesterday after not having heard from anybody I once again call the other VP and asked if he had spoke with my boss and he replied "Yes, he said that you were number 2 on his list today to return calls.......Never received a call!!!
> 
> Just a few moments ago I sent the following message to my boss and copied the other VP...
> 
> ...


Nothing like a cc to a peer to get their attention.

It's a shame that it had to come to that but clearly, this cat was playing the stall game until you forced his hand.

Now how many excuses about how busy he is and can't make it to Houston until ???

Document, Document and Document as others have suggested.

A good paper / electronic trail is a good thing.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> The advice to copy all the data you can to your personal PC is good advice. Including the emails !
> 
> If you are asked for a favor, (like "give me 10 days", or "I'm working it all out with accounting next week") you will be "authorizing" everything, don't do it. Do not take a partial payment; do not give him another x days to explain. If he gives you a "story" you can not confirm with someone else in the company, don't accept it. He is in a jam and is desperate, don't become more of a victim that you already are.
> 
> Wishing you the very best possible result. Maybe you will get his job since he is self destructing!


Thanks ET....I was tired of playing the game I'm not accepting anymore excuses!



Haute Pursuit said:


> This thread has as much suspense as the one where the guys wife got transferred to Australia  :biggrin:
> 
> It don't sound too good buddy. Get your stuff in order just in case he doesn't want to grovel for you to stay. Snag you client contact list, past and present, while you are at it. Good luck and don't take no BS.


Luckily I have built some very strong relationships with many of my customers. I have become friends with lots of them outside of a business relationship...I prefer that method!



Main Frame 8 said:


> Nothing like a cc to a peer to get their attention.
> 
> It's a shame that it had to come to that but clearly, this cat was playing the stall game until you forced his hand.
> 
> ...


LOL...My wife said the same thing  I guess we will see tomorrow!

I got busy last Friday and sent out three resume's...just got a phone call five minutes ago...I'll have an interview next Wednesday :clover::clover::clover:


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm thinking he wants to somewhat isolate you from the upper management folks by having you stay here. If you went up there, it would be more than easy for you to go face to face with his bosses when he didn't give you the answers you wanted.

Not saying a phone call won't work either, but nothings better than a face to face conversation with a guy who's big, bald and mad to get some balls rolling.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

gitchesum said:


> I'm thinking he wants to somewhat isolate you from the upper management folks by having you stay here. If you went up there, it would be more than easy for you to go face to face with his bosses when he didn't give you the answers you wanted.
> .


I totally agree with you! I would have much preferred driving up there.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Terry, make sure the VP knows that he is going down to see you. Carbon copy a note saying something like "I look forward to meeting you here in Houston." Cover your patootie.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Terry, make sure the VP knows that he is going down to see you. Carbon copy a note saying something like "I look forward to meeting you here in Houston." Cover your patootie.


Already did that


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

trodery said:


> Already did that


With a blind copy to HR.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> With a blind copy to HR.


LOL...We don't have an HR department hwell:

We have above me...
Owner
VP Operations
VP Sales

That is all above me, we run pretty lean!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

no need to worry about copying all your communications.. you got it on 2cool... for the world to see.... good luck and looking forward to the finale.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL...Even if 10 of you showed up we would still be out gunned! This guy usually carries at least a dozen guns or so in the trunk of his car and that is not an exaggeration! Oh yeah, and usually a couple swords!


What is the make/model of his car ? and also do you know the license plates?...where are you meeting?

Is there a reason he carry's so much Firepower?....other than it's his 2nd amendment right to do so?

I hate to say it....but, i think Gilbert is correct....I had a similar thing happen to me when I was in sales. But, I got paid what I had coming to me, and a little more because I had a contract with them.

Do the right thing....Go work for the Competition.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

He's coming here I'd be heading there to talk to the one above him. Just make sure to wave at him as you pass on the Hwy..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> What is the make/model of his car ? and also do you know the license plates?...where are you meeting?
> 
> Is there a reason he carry's so much Firepower?....other than it's his 2nd amendment right to do so?
> 
> ...


Meeting at my office

Reason is (I suppose) because he can

If it happens it happens, I'm not backing down at this point.

And I may just very well go to work for the competition, we will see how things turn out


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*That sux*

Sorry to hear that you are potentially being caught up in a bad situation. It is a sad day when companies or people try to screw good hard working people out of their money. Probably not a good cost vs return but this kind of stuff makes you want to sue he!! out of him personally and the company too. Good luck, this kind of trouble where one works is the worst. We spend too much of our lives working to have this to deal with also. Again, good luck.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Any update on this situation?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

jeepjoe said:


> Any update on this situation?


It will be tomorrow before I can give an update! :rybka:


----------



## surftime (Feb 9, 2006)

send ccs of those emails to your own private account and server off the co server - they will be deleted by the company if they are not in their favor legally
D


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

What ever they do I would keep looking for another job. They have treated you wrong in the worst way (withholding money you earned) from a employer/employee relationship. The only thing worse is termination without cause. I can understand companies falling on hard times but I can not condone withholding a persons money.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I dont have any advice but I sure do hope that everything works out for you.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. The clock is ticking down, I'm in my office just waiting on his arrival.


Tick Toc, Tic Toc, Tic Toc


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

He just arrived in the building!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll be praying for you. 

Good luck and remember whatever the outcome you are doing what is right. You are obviously a good employee and will not have trouble finding work elsewhere.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

How in the world can some one run a company like this and make money? 
At this point all you will be hearing is blah blah blah, yada yada yada. 

There is alot to be said about working for a company that wants you and treat you fair, its another to mess with a man's livelyhood. 
How would your bosses like it if they were treated the same? 
You deserve better, and if they don't play by the rules, get a government type on your side and find another job. They will definetly change thier tune. 

If you don't mind I would ask you a one question. If you do retain your job, how are you going to trust them again? Only good thing I see is your boss getting canned and you taking his job. 
Screw them. This makes me more mad than if they did this to me. You are one of the good guys and YOU ARE NOT ALONE! Lean on us for whatever reason brother. Can't wait to meet and have a cup of coffee with you. 
Ever come to Rockport?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....I guess I'll give ya'll the Play by Play as I can...

He walked in, said Good Morning and said he finally got the report back from accounting that he has been needing, left my office to go run the report from our "Guest Office"

We still have not discussed the issue of him ignoring my attempted correspondence... I think that is the part that makes me the most angry!!!

That is your 8:48am update


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I've seen a similar situation. You need to get some resolution to this ASAP. However, make sure you conduct yourself with integrity and professionalism. My situation turned out devastating where the "christian" company I worked for started short paying commisions then couldn't make payroll. Turns out the company had lost their financial backing and couldn't get another line of credit. Cost the employees thousands before going bankrupt....


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

come on dude, you still employeed, inquiring minds want to know, hoping and praying for the best


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I hope this doesn't turnout to be a bad joke on us by Trod. :spineyes:, or maybe so if the outcome is better than Trod being fired.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL....I guess I'll give ya'll the Play by Play as I can...
> 
> He walked in, said Good Morning and said he finally got the report back from accounting that he has been needing, left my office to go run the report from our "Guest Office"
> 
> ...


Did you get an explanation while he was there, or are you "waiting" again for him to follow up with you.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

No...it's not a joke.

Not much to update yet other than I got to vent about being ignored. He said "I really meant to contact you back" to which I replied BS!!! I said., "I can see you not returning one or two calls but ignoring me for three weeks is inexcusable and in my mind you were blatantly ignoring me for whatever reason"... His reply was "Terry, I apologize, I am sorry". I am having a hard time forgiving this, maybe I'll get over it!

He is working on the pay issue in the other office as I type this.

I'm not worried about getting fired!

This is your 10:36am update.


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

The suspense is killing me...........................

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Trodery,

It may just be his personal life is so messed up, it has effected his work life (judgement, integrity and all). This may all end well so take it easy on him. I know it may be hard, but you might get yourself a lot of greenies with the person who really gives them by the boat load if you know what I mean if you forgive him now and be understanding even when he hasn't. Hoping it all turns out better than expected.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Go get him buddy!

Just a question though... how much effect does calling BS have on your boss when you come to work with these on? h:

(thats for ressurecting the license plate thread from the trash heap...LMAO)


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Dang TRodery...this is hectic. 
I'll be praying for a good out come, and hope when my plane lands this evening I can logon and read the latest chapter of this story.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

That's a tough situation....it sounds like the employer is going through some bad times....money-wise and maybe more....and probably doesn't like himself anymore than TRodery does.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Before he leaves ask this "how can we make sure this does not happen again".


----------



## holysmokes (Jul 9, 2008)

2 hours 45 minutes have gone by without any correspondence. Not to be a pessimist but it's not looking good for our 2cool buddy.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

holysmokes said:


> 2 hours 45 minutes have gone by without any correspondence. Not to be a pessimist but it's not looking good for our 2cool buddy.


Nay, his boss probally took him to a long lunch.


----------



## holysmokes (Jul 9, 2008)

jdusek said:


> Nay, his boss probally took him to a long lunch.


His boss took him out to a long lunch so the receptionist / office assistant can pack his stuff up and get everything off his computer.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Just send him a copy of this thread and he will understand.lol


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> Go knock on his office door or call the payroll department yourself!


X2


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

holysmokes said:


> His boss took him out to a long lunch so the receptionist / office assistant can pack his stuff up and get everything off his computer.


I would guess not, since you do not typically own the laptop. They just tell you have a nice day and watch you pack up your things.


----------



## holysmokes (Jul 9, 2008)

jdusek said:


> I would guess not, since you do not typically own the laptop. They just tell you have a nice day and watch you pack up your things.


Typically companies pay you what you're owed so I think it's safe to assume this isn't a typical situation.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Update*

Just in on the AP wire.

Bald man in the Houston area holding boss captive by duct taping him to what appears to be a white fish cleaning table.

The table allegedly is chained to a pimp juice green jeep, one foot on the gas and the other foot on the brake.

He identifies himself as "Seal Team Three" but co-workers have identified him only as Terry.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Just in on the AP wire.
> 
> Bald man in the Houston area holding boss captive by duct taping him to what appears to be a white fish cleaning table.
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Now that's just downright funny! Green on ya!
You forgot the part where he is demanding passage to Australia!



Main Frame 8 said:


> Just in on the AP wire.
> 
> Bald man in the Houston area holding boss captive by duct taping him to what appears to be a white fish cleaning table.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

holysmokes said:


> 2 hours 45 minutes have gone by without any correspondence. Not to be a pessimist but it's not looking good for our 2cool buddy.


Maybe, I am trying too hard to believe this will turn out ok, but I think the longer the conversation, the better chance for good news. Never known a boss to take 3 hours to let somebody go. They don't like it any more than the employee does. It is usually quick and to the point. I'm guessing the time is being consumed by explaining a bad company situation or bad personal situation for his boss has caused the problems. Hope I'm right and all is good.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hope the boss isn't a 2cooler....all that private info about marital issues....he might have TROD in there taped to a chair playing Russian Roulette...:rotfl:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

they are shooting a quart of tequila and going "I love you man"


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

No, man....I mean it....I love you man...sorry I screwed you on your check....I was having a rough time at home...
It's okay man....I understand.....pass that bottle.....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OK...everything is cool. I'll write a longer post in a few minutes, Boss is gone, I'm here, it's gonna be ok!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

trodery said:


> OK...everything is cool. I'll write a longer post in a few minutes, Boss is gone, I'm here, it's gonna be ok!


Good to hear; as long as you want it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

TROD, did ya use the force? Did ya'll talk it over over a case of Pimp Juice?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Just in on the AP wire.
> 
> Bald man in the Houston area holding boss captive by duct taping him to what appears to be a white fish cleaning table.
> 
> ...


Roflmao and you got my stomach hurting....:rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

trodery said:


> OK...everything is cool. I'll write a longer post in a few minutes, Boss is gone, I'm here, it's gonna be ok!


I told you the duct tape and cleaning table would work.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Long lunch got it all squared away, now he's got to go clean the glitter off then he can post up more! LOL

Glad to hear it all worked out man. Nobody needs trouble at work during times like these.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OK, here we go...

He (let's just cal him Mr X) gets here and we go make a mutual sales call together. We then go for a ride to check out a competitors new place of business, tension is strong, he is not saying much and inside I'm fuming so bad my bald head is blood red so I'm the first one to crack the ice.

ME: Mr X...how come you been ignoring me?

Mr X: I really meant to respond it was not intentional.

ME: Mr X, that is pure and simple *BS*! I can understand you not returning a couple calls but to go three weeks is intentional and in my book not very respectful but very deliberate! If the shoe were on the other foot would you not think it was deliberate and intentional?

Mr X: Yes, Terry, I can see how that would be interpreted in your eyes... I am sorry! I'm just going through so much right now, I did not have an answer for you so YES, I was avoiding you.

So anyways, I bring up the issue about my commission.

ME: Mr X, so tell me about my money what is the deal?

Mr X: I really don't know, I ran the reports the way I/we always have and the number I came up with is what I submitted for you to be paid on, I don't know what happened!

ME: Well, I don't work here just to have something to do&#8230;I WANT to know what is the deal? It's over 45 days past the end of the second quarter, I WANT MY MONEY OR A GOOD EXPLANATION!

Mr X: Let's get back to the office and run the reports and see what happened


So, we get back to the office, run the reports and immediately we notice that the report he ran (same one I would have ran) is different than what the accounting department came up with, the reports are a different style THUS the would show things differently. I don't even know how to explain all this but I can see the discrepancy and understand and the differences are not huge, a few cents here a few cents there, really nothing to be upset about. Since I had not been given a copy of what I was actually paid on I could not clearly see where the $1500 or so was missing from. Well, we printed a copy of the pay voucher showing the accounts and amounts I had received pay for and immediately it popped out like a sore thumb! One of my accounts that although is assigned to me in the system the accounting lady did not think I should be paid for, she spoke with the owner and they both agreed&#8230;no money for Terry on this one! I hit the ceiling! This account is a bit different than my others and without either of them being privy to all this account entails they just decide not to pay me!

Mr X fires off an email to the owner saying&#8230; I think that Terry is due commissions on XYZ account as Terry brought the business to the table initially, then followed up with *&#^ with getting the proper equipment, making sales calls, all of the things needed to secure and close the business. Owner responds back&#8230;.Let me look into it.

Both Mr X and myself are expecting a check to be forthcoming!


So&#8230;basically we have it all figured out. I brought up the issue once again about being ignored which brought on a very lengthy conversation about Mr X's personal issues, he very humbly said "Terry, I am very sorry, I am letting my personal life interfere with my work ethics. You know that we have always been pretty tight and I do ask that you please forgive me.

With me having been through the heartaches of a divorce involving children I do understand how difficult things can be, we sat and talked about his personal issues and my past experiences in dealing with them. He once again apologized and I whole heartily forgave him&#8230;. I been there, done that and remembered how difficult my life was during those times.

So we shook hands and as he was leaving he says&#8230;"Call me if you need ANYTHING" to which I replied&#8230;&#8230;.NO, I think I will call someone that gives a dam", we both laughed and he says "LOL, You got me on that one, I deserved it.

It's all good, it will be alright!

If you were looking for a more dramatic end I'm sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh yeah...I told him he ruined my vacation last week cause all I could do was worry about why I was being ignored and wondering if I had a job, he told me he was sorry.. "Take yourself another week on me whenever you want, just call me and let me know"


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

_"He (let's just cal him Mr X) gets here and we go make a mutual sales call together. We then go for a ride to check out a competitors new place of business, tension is strong, he is not saying much and inside I'm fuming so bad my bald head is blood red so I'm the first one to crack the ice."_

you sat in the middle , didn't you...........................


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> Oh yeah...I told him he ruined my vacation last week cause all I could do was worry about why I was being ignored and wondering if I had a job, he told me he was sorry.. "Take yourself another week on me whenever you want, just call me and let me know"


Glad you got it all settled buddy! Lets go tear up some sand on Saturday.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

cfred said:


> Long lunch got it all squared away, now he's got to go clean the glitter off then he can post up more! LOL
> 
> Glad to hear it all worked out man. Nobody needs trouble at work during times like these.


:bounce:Glitter:bounce: LMAO


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

THIS IS LIKE A SOAP OPERA


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Say what? So your aren't going to have to sell the Pimp Juice mobile? I was really hoping to get a really good deal on it. So you told him a thing or two, eh? And told him to blow it out his..........


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Must be time for a group hug at the Trod shop!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> Say what? So your aren't going to have to sell the Pimp Juice mobile? I was really hoping to get a really good deal on it. So you told him a thing or two, eh? And told him to blow it out his..........


LOL...No, no desperate times buddy!

He did say..."Ok, now that we have figured it out I'll get with accounting Monday and try to get it straightened out" to which I replied, "You know, it been over 45 days I want to get this resolved NOW. He sat back down and started sending the emails to the appropriate folks for a resolution.

I have never been one to procrastinate, especially when it comes to a problem! I don't like having things looming over my head! I prefer to jump in feet first, take my hits and get it done NOW! 

I'll sleep much better tonight knowing that all was resolved!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Glad things worked out. Talking face to face is sometimes hard but can get all the cards on the table.


----------



## TheDingy (May 13, 2009)

Good to hear that it all worked out.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Good to know that the issue didn't lie completely on your boss, makes it a whole lot easier to keep on keepin on. Good deal.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Dang I was kinda hoping you might be looking for a new job. Cause we need a new shop porter around here. Someone to keep things neat and cleaned up.

Oh well glad things went your way.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Glad it all worked out. I was still hoping this would have been Mr. X after lunch.....


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Glad it worked out.

A few things got accomplished. You're getting the money owed with a believable excuse, you still have a favorable relationship with your boss, and it didn't get escalated any further.....yet.


Sounds like you both came away pleased. Good to know.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

You taught us a lesson in life, you have a problem, deal with it now. 
The owner of this business, will never be the same. Your boss did not due anything to help you.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> I totally agree with you! I would have much preferred driving up there.


He's gonna bring you $$$ Buddy he has WAAAY too much at stake with a Wife,young'n , toddler and a Mistress! He is scrambling the embezzled funds to pay you with! Seriously!!!


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds like you boss is pocketing what he shorted you...You definitely need pay him a visit and get everything straightened out ASAP. Thats messed up that he took your money making account as well..


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Terry, glad thing worked out for you. It's strange he would take you on a sales call first thing. Maybe he was trying to avoid the conversation and thought you would forget about it. It will be interesting to see how the relationship works over the next several months. I don't mean to be a pessimist, but I don't get the feeling this is is the last of the issue. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Good deal..


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

_'d send an e-mail to both payroll and HR, explain the situation, ask for answers._


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Does it sound to anyone else like the boss may be claiming the commissions for himself?
> You definately need to go see him face to face.


X2


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Going back to submitting your own reports sounds like the way to go. Screw me once, shame on you, screw me twice, shame on me!


----------

